# Service manual for CNC monitor



## Dynahoe Dave (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a Matsushita monochrome monitor, that was used on CNC machines that I am trying to repair.  It would help a lot to have a service manual or at least a schematic.

The model number is M-C12001N
The Chassis number is  TQF83825

Anyone have a copy?  know a link?

I searched online, didn't have much luck, but these should be pretty common on older machines.


----------

